# annies itching



## lily (May 16, 2011)

well i posted a while ago regarding annies allergy but it came back i jinxed her lol,anyway shes been itch free for 9 days now ,everything gone!!,ive reintroduced carpet and grass with no reaction at all,so im thinking that it was all caused by the kibble i was feeding her ,it was a fish based kibble ,very expensive!!i think shes a cheap kinda girl lol,so i started raw in april so its been a little over 4 months for whatever was in the kibble to leave her system,i think shes back on track now ,no tshirt,creams,antihistamines for days,its great to see her without a tshirt ,and all her shedding has gone ,bald patches growing back nicely ,even been on the beach and the sea with no reaction i think the salt water does her good,fingers crossed it never comes back,karen


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

That is great for both you and Annie!!!!!


----------

